

Ask HN: What paid advertising do you do? - redguava

I am very keen to hear what paid advertising people are using in their businesses and the level of success you get with them.<p>Also, do you use a company to help you with your advertising (eg. adwords optimization) or do you do it yourself.
======
nicholas76
On a cost per lead basis, LinkedIn is by far the most valuable in my
experience (b2b software sales), especially compared to display advertising or
even Google Ad Words. Twitter Ads (specifically promoted tweets) were also a
great source when it came to clicks.

Depending on your business model, some sort of display ad retargeting is also
key (e.g retargeter).

~~~
redguava
Thanks. I wondered how people were showing ads to me after I had visited their
website.

